# Rygaard walks under a falling tree



## hiluxxulih (Jan 4, 2011)

OK I have cut down a few trees but walking under a falling tree in the last episode seems a little dumb , why didn't he go the other way away from the cameras ?


----------



## Aaron441 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Gabe*

Would not have been much of a loss if it fell on him. My wife even noticed that.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep, you hit the nail on the head, his crew prolly wouldn't take the time to pee on his grave. I thought it would be the best thing that happened if they tied his feet with the cable he was dragging with his truck and drag him a mile or two so that it might beat some common sense into him, and that he might show more respect to his crew. With his personality and weight problem, he'll blow a tube one of these days when he gets fired up, either a massive heart attack or stroke will be the end of that boy.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 4, 2011)

What happened to my post?


----------



## 63sportsman (Jan 5, 2011)

I noticed that also.....one of the dumbest thinks that I have ever seen. Hard to say but it appears that maybe the only time that guy actually operates a chainsaw is in front of a camera....he's not very safe in any of the episodes that he has ran a saw. 
On another note, there are some very talented loggers out there that are very professional and very safe. The TV show does not accurately represent the industry. The Jay Browning crew is probably the closest representation on the show to the majority of the industry in my opinion.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 5, 2011)

Stupid and fat. But, he is on tv making money and im not, so, he wins.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John R (Jan 17, 2011)

Gabe Rygaard is a ####head.


----------

